# Anyone know how LUSH puts real fruit in their MP without it molding?



## Equestrian (Dec 26, 2013)

I was checking out their site and they have a mashed banana mp soap, orange, and a few others? Does it work since they have so many detergents in their bars? Would love to play around with stuff like that but don't want nasty mold!


----------



## Nevada (Dec 26, 2013)

I bet they give the fruit a good soak in sodium metabisulfite


----------



## Equestrian (Dec 26, 2013)

Nevada said:


> I bet they give the fruit a good soak in sodium metabisulfite



Doesn't seem like something I would like to use in my soap since even though I do MP I only use the high quality detergent free bases is SFIC and Premium BB


----------



## tinytreats (Dec 26, 2013)

On the lush website they state that they still use preservatives an whatnot. I believe if you go to their website and click on a product to read the ingredients, some of the ingredients have links to definitions of them. On the that definition page, they also explain why they use preservatives. Most consumers read "handmade" on lush products, but don't realize that it doesn't mean "all natural".


----------

